# clawfoot tub leveling extensions



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds to me like he is holding out on you and is refusing to do the necessary work to get the job done. Call another plumber. One should come over to give a free estimate... heck, call a couple.

If your somehow bound to use this current plumber, ask him how it could be fixed and how much it would cost. Anything can be fixed, its all a matter of money.


----------

